# *** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Manifold ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ACTIVE*

We're having an introductory special on our Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold! [up]

*034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold - Click Here to Order!*

*Retail:* $599.99 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* *$499.99 + Shipping*

*Sale Ends 10/12/2013!*

​
034Motorsport's Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold has finally arrived! 

This manifold was designed to be a direct bolt-in replacement for the stock intake manifold, and features a modular design, with a rotatable plenum that allows for driver side or passenger side throttle body locations.

Featuring a 1.85L plenum, the 034Motorsport High Flow Intake Manifold was engineered not only for high-horsepower, big turbo builds, but also to offer noticeable improvements in low-end and midrange power, even on stock turbo configurations.

*Features:*


Manufactured from A356 Using Low-Pressure Die Casting for Superior Quality and Surface Finish
High Flow and High Velocity Tapered Runners
Large Low-Profile Airhorns and Smooth Plenum Interior for Improved Airflow Characteristics
Angled Runners and Indexed Throttle Body Position for Optimal Fitment and Intake Routing
"Stealth" Mounting Bosses for Nitrous or Methanol Injection
Provisions for Stock or 80mm Throttle Bodies
Complete with Vacuum Provisions - No Extra Vacuum Manifold Needed!
Available In Large Port and Small Port Configurations
Developed in partnership with GRAMS Performance

*What's Included:*


034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold
Vacuum Port Fittings
Vacuum Port Plugs
Copper Sealing Washers
Plenum-to-Runner Gasket
Plenum-to-Runner Hardware

*Fitment:*


1996 - 2003 Audi A3/S3 (8L) - 1.8T (180HP & 225HP)
1998 - 2006 Audi TT (8N) - 1.8T (180HP & 225HP)
1999 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf / GLI / GTI / Jetta / New Beetle (MkIV) - 1.8T

*Available Options:*


Small Port or Large Port
GRAMS Performance 70mm DBW Throttle Body - Requires Modified Throttle Body Hose

*Runner Balance:*


Runner 1 - 290.424839 CFM
Runner 2 - 289.215817 CFM
Runner 3 - 288.897168 CFM
Runner 4 - 289.169699 CFM

*Small Port Stock Turbo Dyno Results:*



*CFD Analysis:*



*Optional 70mm DBW Throttle Body Upgrade:*



*Orders will ship in the order that they were placed, based on product availability. Small Port Manifolds will ship first, followed by Large Port Manifolds, then 70mm Throttle Body upgrades. Small Port Manifolds are ready to ship, and Large Port Manifolds are being machined. Plug-In DBW 70mm Throttle Body Upgrades are being machined as well. Small Port Manifold dyno testing for big turbo setups will be posted ASAP.*

*Click Here to Order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions! []

​


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

ooooh very nice. Love the price...

Being that I just picked up an Large port head, I can't wait to see the large port numbers :thumbup:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

sweet, looks similar to the IE one. love it


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

Half the price of the IE manifold as well.... might need to purchase this one!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Small Port GTX2867R Dyno Testing:*

We had one of our local customers swing by to do some back-to-back comparisons of the final production Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Manifold.

Results are below. Nothing was changed on the car except for the intake manifold. Runs were done on 91 octane fuel at ~18 PSI of boost.

*Disclaimer:* This is on our new Mustang dyno, which is currently reading incredibly low. We are working with Mustang engineers on the dyno calibrations.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

do we at least have flow numbers for the big port yet? 

Amazingly, if those CFM numbers are for the small port model, there only a few CFM's short of IE big port i believe.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd love to buy this.
Really like your guys' stuff! Have a few 034 parts myself.

I need to tie a few loose ends with the car before getting this though.

Do you guys have a feel for potential gains on the stock turbo?
I do run Uni stg2


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> I'd love to buy this.
> Really like your guys' stuff! Have a few 034 parts myself.
> 
> I need to tie a few loose ends with the car before getting this though.
> ...


Depending on the supporting mods, I would go out on a limb and say ~8-15ft/lbs and 18-30hp. Again, a lot of it will depend on the overall efficiency of the setup. But the K04 has turned out to be a very powerful turbo.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Do you guys have a feel for potential gains on the stock turbo?
> I do run Uni stg2


Yes, we do! Stock turbo dyno is posted in the first post: http://www.034motorsport.com/images/18T_IM_Comparison_K03.png

*EDIT:* Whoops, missed that you have a TT225. :facepalm:

Somewhere inbetween the stock turbo gains and GTX2867R gains is what we'd expect. There are very few modded TT225s out here, but if we get one in, we'll be sure to do before/after dynos. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! All small port manifolds ordered last week have shipped, and should be arriving in the next few days.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *EDIT:* Whoops, missed that you have a TT225. :facepalm:
> 
> Somewhere inbetween the stock turbo gains and GTX2867R gains is what we'd expect. There are very few modded TT225s out here, but if we get one in, we'll be sure to do before/after dynos. :thumbup:


I would have loved to be that person but you guys are in CA and I'm in TX.

It'd be ideal to have a local dyno do before and afters.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

still not big port numbers/info?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Krissrock said:


> still not big port numbers/info?


Numbers will be posted once the production parts are in. 

As far as info goes, what do you need to know?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I may have to do this. Will stock location pipes hook up to it? I run a pte5857 would love to see what she does with this mani and a fully built head at 30 psi

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

1fast2liter said:


> I may have to do this. Will stock location pipes hook up to it? I run a pte5857 would love to see what she does with this mani and a fully built head at 30 psi
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


The stock hose will work, but aftermarket IC kits may need the pipes rotated, or a coupler changed for optimal fitment. :thumbup:

The manifold moves the TB slightly, and the har pipes used in aftermarket FMIC kits may not leave enough room to accommodate the change.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! Tomorrow is the last day to pre-order. 

Big Port Manifolds will be ready in approximately 2.5 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Laszlo, as someone with a small port currently that will eventually end up with a BP head, would you suggest ordering the big port mani with a transition spacer to support both SP and BP?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Hi Laszlo, as someone with a small port currently that will eventually end up with a BP head, would you suggest ordering the big port mani with a transition spacer to support both SP and BP?


Yes! :thumbup:

For anyone who plans to upgrade to a big port head, we recommend getting the big port manifold and a transition phenolic.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes! :thumbup:
> 
> For anyone who plans to upgrade to a big port head, we recommend getting the big port manifold and a transition phenolic.


Thank you.. order placed


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Numbers will be posted once the production parts are in.
> 
> As far as info goes, what do you need to know?


well I'd love to see a dyno graph like you have for the small port...
but some flow numbers would work for me. You have the flow numbers per runner for the small port, they're very close to your competitor's big port numbers...So i'm interested in seeing what your pig port numbers are :thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi guys, wanted to ask a question related to injector cups. Based on the pictures, it looks like they are needed... if that is the case, do we need to order for a specific engine code?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Not needed. The cups are machined right into the manifold.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

issues with dipstick placement with your manifold or is that simply the photo?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

FatAce said:


> issues with dipstick placement with your manifold or is that simply the photo?


ahhh yes. nice pick up on that...

and that plate that was bolted up to the stock manifold...how is that secured, if it is at all with this manifold.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Not needed. The cups are machined right into the manifold.


Thanks Noah, saw the install pics on your 225, looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey 034 folks.. how about a Friday bump to see how the Big Ports are coming along.

Have a great weekend all :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey 034 folks.. how about a Friday bump to see how the Big Ports are coming along.
> 
> Have a great weekend all :beer:


They should be getting packed up and ready to ship within about 9 business days. 

Have a great weekend as well!


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Happy hump day bump :beer:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

I am sure you folks are busy, but would love a quick update on the Big Port manifolds whenever you get a moment :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Boulderhead said:


> Thanks Noah, saw the install pics on your 225, looking good :thumbup:


Thanks Tony!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I a m waiting for mine. when I pick it up I will slap it and give some feed back. :beer:
Hopefully it has the same numbers as the integrated intake.:thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> I am sure you folks are busy, but would love a quick update on the Big Port manifolds whenever you get a moment :beer:


Large port manifolds are shipping today! :thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

just got mine in!:thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

modstyle said:


> just got mine in!:thumbup:



Good deal! Hopefully mine will be arriving shortly, as I am looking forward to a few dyno sessions to share the results with everyone.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

can't wait to install mine this winter. This is a great piece guys! Setting mine up to accept USRT's DirectPortInjection setup as well after it gets powdercoated!

Worth the investment thus far and 034 has been awesome!

Joe


----------

